# ABCo bottle



## unnamedny (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, I dug out this bottle yesterday. Can someone help me to identify it. It seems to be from American Bottling company from somewhere 1900-1930. Can anyone provide mo info on it? Please let me know if you are interested in bottle, I have 2, please let me know. It measures 7" 3/4. Bottom reads ABCo and what seems to be number 26. Side bottom reads engraved 0 - S (barely visible S). There are 4 dots  sort of forming a cross if connected, I marked them in red circles.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 16, 2016)

your bottle was most likely made for Adolphus Busch co. 1905 to 1929. it held beer , near beer . and or soda.


----------



## Bob Apples (Aug 16, 2016)

Very common bottle, pre 1916.


----------



## upnorth (Aug 19, 2016)

*Sorry about the tag on to your thread*

I apologise for jumping into your thread buddy. But I found one in a creek similar to yours, but in blue/green glass. I am wondering if anyone has an ID  for this also. Found in southern Saskatchewan, Canada.  Much appreciated.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 19, 2016)

a bush beer 1905 to 1916.


----------

